# National Geographic HD



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Any more news on the National Geographic HD channel coming to Dish soon? What about HGTV? Any others in the pipeline?


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm with you, but I think the answer will be: "Hold your water for a few more weeks." My wag is sometime between 5-31 and 6-10.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Has HGTV HD even launched yet? I couldnt find anything about it on their website. The reason I ask is if it isnt out in HD yet, theres no way E* or D* can carry it..


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

CCarncross said:


> Has HGTV HD even launched yet? I couldnt find anything about it on their website. The reason I ask is if it isnt out in HD yet, theres no way E* or D* can carry it..


Launched April 10, 2006

http://www.hgtv.com/hgtv/pac_ctnt_988/text/0,,HGTV_22056_44656,00.html

But I am even more interested in National Geographic


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The next question is... does anyone else have it yet? Even if the channel launched, doesn't mean anyone else has it. ESPN2HD was technically launched for months before anyone picked it up.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

That looks like a press release SAYING it will launch on APril 10, did it actually launch, or is this just another marketing press release..Marketing promises things yesterday, that cant be done....


----------



## TheTony (Jan 6, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> That looks like a press release SAYING it will launch on APril 10, did it actually launch, or is this just another marketing press release..Marketing promises things yesterday, that cant be done....


It's a television schedule, not a press release (the last link, at least).


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

TheTony said:


> It's a television schedule, not a press release (the last link, at least).


Yeah supposedly it is the schedule of what they are actually broadcasting in HD on a daily basis.

Does anyone have either of these stations? Who knows.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I'm guessing we'll get the new HD channels just in time for Charlie to brag about them on the next Charlie Chat. I think that's sometime early in June. And he did promise them in the second quarter, so that fits too.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

National Geographic Channel
Great news! The National Geographic Channel is available on Dish Network's America's Top 150 Package. Tune in to channel 186 for programming with passionate storytelling, spectacular imagery, and expert eyewitness accounts, or call 1-800-333-DISH for subscription details.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NGCHD
National Geographic Channel High Definition (NGCHD) is not currently offered by Dish Network. Please call 877-77NGCHD (877-776-4243) to request that NGCHD be added to your channel line-up!





From National Geographic site.





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

HDMe said:


> The next question is... does anyone else have it yet? Even if the channel launched, doesn't mean anyone else has it. ESPN2HD was technically launched for months before anyone picked it up.


Verizon FIOS has the channel...

http://www22.verizon.com/FiosForHome/Channels/FiosTV/channel.aspx


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

dishbacker said:


> Verizon FIOS has the channel...


There's only about 5 places (maybe I'm exaggerating a little) where you can live and get Verizon FIOS TV... so not a big thing just yet.

It sounds nice, but since I can't get it in this area, Verizon having a channel doesn't put pressure on Dish or Time Warner to get it around here


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

HDMe said:


> There's only about 5 places (maybe I'm exaggerating a little) where you can live and get Verizon FIOS TV... so not a big thing just yet.
> (


I think Fios is actually just an Urban Legend. :lol:


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

dishbacker said:


> Verizon FIOS has the channel...
> 
> http://www22.verizon.com/FiosForHome/Channels/FiosTV/channel.aspx


And they have

821-Wealth TV HD
822-National Geographic Channel HD
823-MTV HD
831-Cinemax HDTV
833-TMC HDTV
834-Starz HDTV

Which Dish doesn't yet. Sure would like to have everything that is available.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> And they have
> 
> 821-Wealth TV HD
> 822-National Geographic Channel HD
> ...


I have a feeling that dish will have these channels a long time before SBC lets Verizon into its controlled area. I have checked serveral areas and FIOS seems to be more myth, than fact in most areas.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> I have a feeling that dish will have these channels a long time before SBC lets Verizon into its controlled area. I have checked serveral areas and FIOS seems to be more myth, than fact in most areas.


Yep.

I'm in a BellSouth area... and am pretty sure hell will freeze over about the time Verizon fiber comes into this part of town!


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

HDMe said:


> There's only about 5 places (maybe I'm exaggerating a little) where you can live and get Verizon FIOS TV... so not a big thing just yet.
> 
> It sounds nice, but since I can't get it in this area, Verizon having a channel doesn't put pressure on Dish or Time Warner to get it around here


About 15 suburbs of the 6th largest DMA, DFW. Also, in parts of Washington, DC and Southern Californa, Florida Golf Coast, and oh yea, that #1 DMA New York City....

I'd call that more than urban legand...

BTW, not a bad expansion since they started in Keller, TX only last fall.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> I have a feeling that dish will have these channels a long time before SBC lets Verizon into its controlled area. I have checked serveral areas and FIOS seems to be more myth, than fact in most areas.


SBC/ATT is also working on rolling out FIOS and offering TV service... they are just further behind than Verizon. My guess is that almost all the major players in the phone market will eventualy roll out TV services, as bundling seems to be a major revenue generator for the cable companies, and the phone companies can't afford to fall behind, with landline revenue disappearing quickly.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

grooves12 said:


> SBC/ATT is also working on rolling out FIOS and offering TV service... they are just further behind than Verizon. My guess is that almost all the major players in the phone market will eventualy roll out TV services, as bundling seems to be a major revenue generator for the cable companies, and the phone companies can't afford to fall behind, with landline revenue disappearing quickly.


SBC/ATT has partnered with Dish already, you can get a ATT/Yahoo DSL with DishNetwork for your TV viewing pleasure. Heck even Cingular is onboard. Bad thing is I have accounts with all of them, but don't want the bundle as I don't want to lose my waiver, for some unforseen reason.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

I live on the Florida Gulf Coast and we do NOT have it here yet.!


----------



## offline (Feb 14, 2004)

I live in Dobbs Ferry, NY and I have FIOS. Not planning to give up E*, though.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

offline said:


> I live in Dobbs Ferry, NY and I have FIOS. Not planning to give up E*, though.


Really? Many posters are looking forward to Fios as if they were looking forward to finding the Holy Grail. To them, Fios is some Utopian fantasy of TV bliss.

Of course reality is probably very different. 

Why, may I ask, do you still want to keep E* even though you have Fios?


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

LtMunst said:


> Really? Many posters are looking forward to Fios as if they were looking forward to finding the Holy Grail. To them, Fios is some Utopian fantasy of TV bliss.
> 
> Of course reality is probably very different.
> 
> Why, may I ask, do you still want to keep E* even though you have Fios?


Okay those of you wanting to discuss FIOS, start your own thread. This is supposed to be a thread about Dish and the HGTV and National Geographic HD channels. Maybe the title was a hint to you.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

GrumpyBear said:


> SBC/ATT has partnered with Dish already, you can get a ATT/Yahoo DSL with DishNetwork for your TV viewing pleasure. Heck even Cingular is onboard. Bad thing is I have accounts with all of them, but don't want the bundle as I don't want to lose my waiver, for some unforseen reason.


The SBC/ATT "partnership" does not mean that ATT will not release FIOS later on down the road. The partnership is nothing more than a marketing agreement that allows them to "compete" with the triple play offerings of the cable companies. Att likely receives little to none of the revenue from the Dish services... so you can better beleive that if/when they are capable of providing their own competing service they will.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> Okay those of you wanting to discuss FIOS, start your own thread. This is supposed to be a thread about Dish and the HGTV and National Geographic HD channels. Maybe the title was a hint to you.


Well, your right. The thread was started to solicit any info regarding NGHD coming to Dish. Clearly none of us have any idea when that will happen. At least this side argument is keeping the thread higher on the list.  Better chance some smart person with inside knowledge of E*'s NGHD plans will spot it.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Tuesday


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dishbacker said:


> About 15 suburbs of the 6th largest DMA, DFW. Also, in parts of Washington, DC and Southern Californa, Florida Golf Coast, and oh yea, that #1 DMA New York City....


Only 205 markets to go! That's the nice thing about satellite: you don't have to wait for fiber to get to your neighborhood. I waited for six years for Comcast to get fiber to my home and it came two years after they had installed coax.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

olgeezer said:


> Tuesday


Isn't that the day that Wimpy will pay for his hamburger?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

harsh said:


> Isn't that the day that Wimpy will pay for his hamburger?


Tuesday is also the day the rest of the Enterprise B will be ready.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Looks like the first step is done:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=58115

The channels have been uplinked, but not yet available. Hopefully soon! Looks like Starz HD will be available as well.


----------



## HDdude24 (Feb 9, 2006)

is NGHD gonna be available for Gold and premium packages only?


----------



## man215 (May 13, 2006)

ebaltz said:


> And they have
> 
> 821-Wealth TV HD
> 822-National Geographic Channel HD
> ...


 Still wish I had my VOOM. We had all the above channels except MTV HD and NGCHD and that is because they were not available then. Anything new that came out in HD came on VOOM. It was the best for HDTV.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

Is there such a channel called USA-HD and does anyone carry it?

When the US Open was going on last year, I wished there was such a thing as USA-HD, especially for the Andre Agassi vs. James Blake match.

If there is no such thing, sorry about the diversion. Carry on.

Looking forward to that National Geographic HD very eagerly!! It combined with Equator HD and Discovery HD Theatre will be a feast for the eyes.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

stuff like that on USA are on Universal HD, which dish is already carrying


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

BFG said:


> stuff like that on USA are on Universal HD, which dish is already carrying


No kidding, I wish I knew about this earlier. Thanks! Something to learn every day.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HDdude24 said:


> is NGHD gonna be available for Gold and premium packages only?


More than likely, it will be included in all metal packages.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

I thought Universal only run Equalizer and the talking car reruns.


----------

